# Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS



## Madchanic (Feb 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried or is in the process of trying the toyota 4age 20 valve ITBS on a aba head. If yes was it a difficult conversion & what is needed to do this? Thanks in Advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Madchanic)*

get some pics of the boddies off/on the motor an we can probably figure it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (VWralley)*

like these?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

paging wizard of od


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

i'd love a set of those.


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_i'd love a set of those.

Same here.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

Those are widely available over here (South Africa) since we got nice little Corollas with them as std. (160hp from a 1.6 at 8000rpm)
Maybe everybody here (in South Africa) is just incompetant but many swear that they are too big to work properly!! 


_Modified by chopWet at 12:26 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (chopWet)*

that sounds like a load considering they're 40mm, even the gsxr 750's are 42mm i believe. Then you got actuall car specific itb's that are 45mm so i'd say they aren't going to be too big to work properly at all.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madchanic* »_Has anyone ever tried or is in the process of trying the toyota 4age 20 valve ITBS on a aba head. If yes was it a difficult conversion & what is needed to do this? Thanks in Advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes
Get a 16V or 20V head and bolt it to the ABA block.That would be a good start (going to be hard in Jamaica so import one out of Miami through ebay + skybox).

_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_that sounds like a load considering they're 40mm

Not 40mm
Silvertop 4A-GE ITB's have a 45mm opening tappered into a 42mm throttle plate.
Blacktop 4A-GE ITB's have a 48mm opening tappered into a 45mm throttle plate.
Jamaica is full of these Corolla's.Had a fella over there that was the first man in the caribbean to _successfully_ turbocharge a Levin BZ-G.Check the local forums for some...


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

considering you can make 45-50hp with a single 40mm butterfly, I see no reason why it would be considerd small  Bigger is NOT always better
BTW I am adapting a set of the AE101 (42mm throttles) to my project







They're nice throttle bodies and the motor has an 87.5mm bore spacing, so they work wihtout modification to the throttle linkages


----------



## anti-seize (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Geoff Rood)*

looks like someone has a set of silvertops on ebay. this whole ITB 20v/16v thing has been peaking my curiousity for the last few years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

well here's a local 16V running the Toyota ITBs
http://www.vwclub.co.za/vwforu...art=0
















I'm sure the builder, Donovan, will answer questions if you guys have them!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chopWet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_well here's a local 16V running the Toyota ITB

Why would he go through all that trouble to use the stock Toyota side feed injector ****?Remember the Toyota a 1587cc engine not a 1984cc engine.
edited for educated content










_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 8:09 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

well the Toyotas have 20Vs and rev to 8100rpm std, I'm sure this setup doesn't go much over 7000rpm, you sure the injectors wouldn't be sufficient?


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

ooops, he's running 288 cams and motor is going up to 8200rpms!
He seems to make power without leaning?


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

apparently the Toyota injectors are close to 350cc and run 16V and 20V VWs witout any trouble!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Madchanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_well the Toyotas have 20Vs and rev to 8100rpm std?

I am very familiar with what 4A-GE's can rev to standard.I use to own an AE-111 Toda GT Levin









_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_apparently the Toyota injectors are close to *350cc* and run 16V and 20V VWs witout any trouble!

False.Actual value is *295cc* for both Silvertop & Blacktop 4A-GE.I would love to see his A/F ratio and possible a screen shot of his injector map to see if he is indeed running fine or on the edge of lean.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

follow the link and ask him, I'm sure he will oblige 
The 350cc was a total guesstimate, what size should a setup like that be running?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (chopWet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_what size should a setup like that be running?

Totally depends on what he hopes to achieve.


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

well check these out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...earch=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkrK-YFZbVU

_Quote, originally posted by *"Donovan"* »_
BTW we are at 1/2 duty cycle on the injectors and no leaning out.Like I said its about 350cc.I just read the post on VWvortex and you can copy and post this there.On the 20v with 102 gas and revving almost 9000rpm we are at 2/3's duty cycle!
Yes they are very big.I know on my brothers 16v setup sometime back we played with nitro methane and methanol mix in 102 and that only peaked out the injectors but that was at about 8800rpm with a very high CR ratio.He made 129kw on the wheels with it leaning out.
But they are very big.Give them a shot.You will not use full duty cycle on them on pump gas or even 102...









seems like the Toyota injectors are fine for mild NA setups










_Modified by chopWet at 1:54 AM 5-28-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Madchanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_
seems like the Toyota injectors are fine for mild NA setups









What are RSi's?








standard Toyota Silvertop & Blacktop came with 295cc side feed injectors.Whatever the case I like the work your friend is doing.Tell him to join up here and share some of his screen shots.


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hi peeps.
I'm the owner of the caddy.See some guy's say that the motor will lean out?
My A/F ratio on the lambda is 14.7 cruising and 12.9 full throttle!I still have loads to go on the injectors to peak them out.Will try to get a screen shot for you guy's.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (DonovanP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonovanP* »_
My A/F ratio on the lambda is 14.7 cruising and 12.9 full throttle!I still have loads to go on the injectors to peak them out.Will try to get a screen shot for you guy's.









Welcome Donovan,what injectors are you using?The stock 4A-GE units?


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thanks man!
Yes using the stock Toy injectors.We are at 60% duty cycle on the injectors.Not leaning out what so ever.Still loads to go..
Making 155whp now and no troubles.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (DonovanP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonovanP* »_
Yes using the stock Toy injectors.We are at 60% duty cycle on the injectors.Not leaning out what so ever.Still loads to go.

Wow I would have thought they would have leaned out.Good to know that 295cc goes a long way!








btw here are some images of 20V ITB parts using the Silvertop ITB's








And ofcourse its all for sale:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

rpm isnt the issue, he issue is the amount of torque that will be generated. 28lb injectors are more than fine to make that power on a naturally aspirated motor, it's only a 2Liter that revs high, you'd put more fuel at peak torque then pull it out gently as it revs out.
hope this clears some stuff up.
Paul


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice setup Wiz!
Here is my brothers 20V with RSI ITB's!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (DonovanP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonovanP* »_
Here is my brothers 20V with RSI ITB's!

Custom throttle cable?From where?


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (Wizard-of-OD)*

Yes we got it made at a local cable shop!


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

hey Donovan welcome to the vortex!
you should post your bro's vid too, car sounds sweet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPzlAXWS74o
hope you don't mind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by chopWet at 12:43 PM 6-1-2007_


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (zornig)*

Where can I get trumpets like these in the pic?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (DonovanP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonovanP* »_Where can I get trumpets like these in the pic?









You can get them here


----------



## benny_mech (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Toyota 4AGE 20Valve ITBS (DonovanP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonovanP* »_Thanks man!
Yes using the stock Toy injectors.We are at 60% duty cycle on the injectors.Not leaning out what so ever.Still loads to go..
Making 155whp now and no troubles.

What fuel pressure are you running?


----------



## DonovanP (May 28, 2007)

3bar...Will try to get a screen shot of the map tomorrow!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

here is the set I made


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (VRT)*

Those injectors and lower manifold seem vaguely familiar


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Those injectors and lower manifold seem vaguely familiar









Deja Vou


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Those injectors and lower manifold seem vaguely familiar









So do the ITB's and Velocity stacks


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
So do the ITB's and Velocity stacks









All these part are common and readily avaliable


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_
All these part are common and readily avaliable









Now...


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

and was when I made this 
Ebay had loads of them cheap.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_and was when I made this 
Ebay had loads of them cheap. 

You probably got the velocity stacks from ebay as the guy that bought it from me kept those.
Whatever the case I have a 20V set up for sale (set up #3) if you know anyone.


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

































Extrudabody has ITB's for the 8V X-Flow, 8V Non X-flow, 16V, 20V Small Ports and the 20V large Ports!
Give them a Call, They just had the 16V kit on Ebay on sale with manifold for $999.
Bump

_Modified by buttbump at 12:07 PM 4-2-2008_


_Modified by buttbump at 12:12 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## bummy (May 7, 2009)

*set up*

i have a 2.0 8v and am looking to do this what all do i need for it to run good? motor/electrical


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Would like to no if these would work on an 8v.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

I'm sure you could fit them, but the spacing is more related to the 16V head, rather than the 8V. I have enough clearance issues when they are on my 16V, so if you don't have a crossflow head, that might be an issue. Plus, I'm not sure the drive-ability would be as nice with such short runners (as you don't have a lot of room back there with a non-crossflow 8V). Of course, if you have a cross flow head, that may be a different story! :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

This would be on a built obd1 ABA x-flow.


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

OBX has you covered.


----------

